# Ossabaw Nov3 PW hunt cancelled



## jkp (Oct 31, 2016)

Well I think it really sucks that the Region 7 office said the hunt was still on on Friday and now at 10am on Monday day before the island opens they send out an email saying its cancelled.  I know a few guys already went down the get there boats in the water for tomorrow.  While I understand that the Hurricane did damage ( I grew up on the beach) the lack on concern for the Hunters that spent time and money for these quota hunts is a disgrace.  Cancelling the hunt is one thing but waiting till the day before to cancel, not giving us an extra point (that we are due because of another rejection) and not asking for help after it was offered is complete CensoredCensored.  Lost a lot of respect for the Region 7 group.


----------



## 119bowhunter (Oct 31, 2016)

So we do not receive an additional point? We just get back the points that we wagered?


----------



## jkp (Oct 31, 2016)

I just got a reply back from DNR saying the guys on the Archery hunt and us on the PW hunt will get our points back +1 to call if we have an issue with our points.  So I hope they are going to handle it correctly at least they replied.  I just feel real bad for the guys that have already gone down this morning, since check in started at noon tomorrow.
J


----------



## 119bowhunter (Oct 31, 2016)

Well that's good news anyway, we were planning on leaving after work this evening...I agree it is ridiculous to wait this late to make a decision, if there was any doubt they should've just cancelled a long time ago.


----------

